# Crazy Bastard!



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

F-in IDIOT


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Stupid yes, but he's got balls.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Everyone knows that once you jump the shark, the end is near. He's living on borrowed time.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

He's lucky its a fish...If it was a dolphin or whale, I could charge him in U.S. District Court the fukkah!

capture, collect, or kill any marine mammal. Thls includes, without limitation, any of the following: The collectionof dead animals, or parts thereof; the restraint or detention of a marine mammal, no matter how temporary; tagging amarine mammal; the negligent or intentional operation of an aircraft or vessel,* or the doing of any other negligent or**intentional act which results in disturbing or molesting a marine mammal*; and feeding or attempting to feed a​marine mammal in the wild.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wouldn't that have been a fine moment on film if Sharkey chomped him Quint-style? Now I'd pay to see that.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

It will never cease to amaze me how dumb some people can be.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

He is nothing but a pussy, it looks as if it is a Basking Shark, nothing but a plankton eater. No meat in that fishes diet.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

DEI8 said:


> He is nothing but a pussy, it looks as if it is a Basking Shark, nothing but a plankton eater. No meat in that fishes diet.


Yep. If that dude had real balls, he'd find one of the 17 ft. Whites patrolling the shallows off Chatham. Jump on THAT thing, THEN post it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

thats not ballsy, just stupid


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

‪Shark Attack 3: Megalodon‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Didn't look like a basking shark, it definitely looked like a white (blatant profiling) That guys balls must bump into his knees.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

He was on Fox this morning, they're saying it was a basking shark.

Man jumps on shark off the coast of Chatham


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hush said:


> Didn't look like a basking shark, it definitely looked like a white (blatant profiling) That guys balls must bump into his knees.


It's head was wider than it's body which is indicative of a basking shark. They do look similar to whites but it wasn't.
View attachment 2534


View attachment 2535


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I stand corrected. I retract my large balls comment, and replace it with small, to regular size balls. White vs Basking is like Tiger vs Kitten.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

What a dumb ass...only one thing worse than a show off, and that's a STUPID show off.


----------



## retired2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

The closest I've ever come to a shark was a 5'4 115lb female divorce lawyer


----------

